# Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !



## shnipp (9. Februar 2009)

*Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

hey leute,
hab mir nenn neues system zugelegt und will mir nun noch nen neuen monitor leisten.
der monitor wird wohl zu 70% zum zocken, 20% zum filme gucken und die restlichen 10% word und internet genutzt....
das ganze soll ein 22" werden - da bin ich mir sicher.
mein problem ist nun aber, dass es die 22" echt wie sand am meer gibt und man so viele verschiedene meinungen über jedes einzelene modell zu lesen kriegt, dass ich echt keine ahnung habe welcher monitor denn jetzt der richtige für mich ist...! 
ihr könnt die frage warscheinlich nicht mehr hören, aber welchen monitor würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen...?

ach ja graka ist eine GTX285 AMP! aus dem hause Zotac


der bildschirm sollte schlieren frei sein auch bei schnellen spielen we css UT[...], full HD und einfach nen gutes bild

wenn mir jemand ein produkt empfielt dann doch bitte kurz warum, und nicht nur ein link zu nem shop...!

kostenpunkt 250€ mehr wollte ich nicht ausgeben, mehr ist nach dem neuen rechner auch nicht mehr drin


lg shnipp


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 21 Zoll - BenQ E2200HD

ganz klar meine Empfehlung...
TOP BEWERTUNGEN...
TESTSIEGER bei PC GAMES HARDWARE....

greetz


----------



## leorphee (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

LG L227WTP nach wie vor meine Empfehlung


----------



## 8bit (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

ich schliesse mich Dante an und empfehle ebenfalls den BenQ E2200HD. hab den schirm selbst hier stehen und der ist echt genial. super bild mit satten farben, FullHD 16:9 (1920x1080), gleichmässige ausleuchtung und mit 2ms auch absolut schlierenfrei! also perfekt zum zocken und auch bei filmen echt angenehm wegen dem FullHD format. hat auch super reviews bekommen. 
ich würd den wieder kaufen wenn ich vor der wahl stehn würde


----------



## MarkusausN (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*



shnipp schrieb:


> hey leute,
> hab mir nenn neues system zugelegt und will mir nun noch nen neuen monitor leisten.
> der monitor wird wohl zu 70% zum zocken, 20% zum filme gucken und die restlichen 10% word und internet genutzt....
> das ganze soll ein 22" werden - da bin ich mir sicher.
> ...


BenQ E2200HD Preis/Leistung unschlagbar
spiele auch nur Shooter und sie laufen alle, zwar interpoliert wegen 4850 512
FarCry 2
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
COD 4+5
alle sehr gute Optik und no Schlieren


----------



## xx00xx (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

Du kannst auch den 2253BW von Samsung nehmen, 22" / 2 ms / 8.000:1 Kontrast und wie ich finde ein sehr guter Bildschirm 

kann ihn nur empfehlen


----------



## lazy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*



shnipp schrieb:


> der bildschirm sollte schlieren frei sein auch bei schnellen spielen we css UT[...], full HD und einfach nen gutes bild
> lg shnipp




Hallo, ich war heute im Laden und wollte mir auch nen TFT kaufen, ich war mir sicher 22" Samsung T220 bis mir der Verkäufer sagte, dass die 22" kein richtiges full HD machen. . . also dann ohne einen TFT ausm Laden gegangen. 
Aber der T220 machte schon ein ganz gutes Bild wie ich fand. 


Jetzt bin ich selbst noch am grübeln obs nicht doch der 24" wirde der dann laut Verkäufer auch full hd richtig gut kann.

EDIT: Schlierenfrei ist mein 15" TFT der 10 Jahre alt ist auch, ich glaube kaum das das heute noch ein Problem ist. .


----------



## clrokr (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

Kann hier nur den LG W2242T empfehlen.. ich find die Reaktionszeit ausreichend fürs Zocken. Mit 1680x1050 natürlich kein Full HD, aber es gibt auch 22er die das können.. und auch kleinere, man denke an das neue 17" MacBook Pro mit 1920x1200. Obwohl das für die Augen wohl zu anstrengend ist. Für HD würde ich schon 24" nehmen.

cl


----------



## push@max (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

Ein Kollege von mir hat ebenfalls den Benq E2200 HD und der Monitor ist klasse


----------



## iceman650 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

Ich persönlich nutze einen HP w2228h. 
Zum Zocken perfekt, da er im letzten pcgh-test von 22"ern die geringste Reaktionszeit hatte. Auch sonst ist der Monitor nur zu empfehlen.
Übrigens sieht der auch super aus


----------



## 8bit (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

@lazy: da hat der verkäufer blödsinn erzählt. es gibt schon einige 22er mit FullHD wie eben zB den BenQ E2200HD


----------



## Dschi (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

Auf prad.de gibt es einen Monitorvergleich und Kaufempfehlung:

PRAD | Kaufberatung


----------



## Highlander (2. März 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

Ich hab auch den Benq 2200HD und ich kann nur sagen das ist ein super monitor!! Das ist zwar mein erster TFT aber ich würd ihn wieder kaufen da er in Spielen keine schlieren hatt,die Interpolation auch gut ist und das Bild auch schöne Farben hatt. 
Kannst ja ma bei Hardwareversand gucken da ist er recht günstig.
mfg


----------



## davidenine (2. März 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

Der T220 hat keine FullHD Unterstützung,ist aber trodzdem sehr gut.(Ich hab ihn und kann ihn nur weiter empfehlen)


----------



## CMST GX2 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nutze einen HP w2228h.
> Zum Zocken perfekt, da er im letzten pcgh-test von 22"ern die geringste Reaktionszeit hatte. Auch sonst ist der Monitor nur zu empfehlen.
> Übrigens sieht der auch super aus




Kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen 

Der w2228h von HP ist wirklich ein klasse Monitor. Nutze ihn selbst seit etwa drei Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## furyyy (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

LG L227WTP-PF hat der full hd?


----------



## davidenine (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

Für was brauchst du FullHD???Bei einem 22" macht das nicht soviel Sinn.Zum zocken reicht auch ein 22"(1680x1050 max. Auflösung)außerdem musst du schon eine sehr gute Grafikkarte haben damit neue Spiele mit 1680x1050 ruckelfrei und mir hohen Settings laufen.Und zum Filme gucken würde ich einen Fernseher immer bevorzugen!(Günstige)Full Hd Monitore sind grad erst am kommen.Aber wie du willst.....


----------



## furyyy (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

hat er full hd oder nicht?


----------



## ModdingFreak (7. März 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

Ich würde dir einen E2200HD empfehlen, nutze selbst einen!
Er ist ein reiner Zocker-Monitor, der auch zum abspielen von Blu-Rays super geeignet ist, wegen der FullHD-Unterstützung.
Außerdem ist er sehr preisgünstig!
Also hol ihn dir!


----------



## yamabushi (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

Also an die, welche noch suchen; ich habe meinen perfekten Monitor nach langer Recherche im Internet u.a. auf prad.de (die Adresse für Monitor-Tests) u.a. Seiten gefunden und das ist er:

TFT-Perle 22"

Ja, kennt evtl. kein Mensch, kann ihn jedoch uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Gibts mit VGA/HDMI oder VGA/DVI-Anschlusskombo.

Übrigens, die angebliche Macke, dass er sich nicht ganz abschaltet, also das Backlight an bleibt besteht nur bei HDMI. Über VGA angeschlossen geht er anstandslos komplett in den Standby-Modus (wenn ich längere Zeit nicht am Platz bin, schalte ich ihn sowieso meisten ganz ab). Finde das ist kein Ausschlussgrund für so ein gutes Stück.

Für mich (und einige andere) das beste Teil am Markt in dieser Art und Preisklasse. Selten hab ich auch so einen massiven klasse Standfuss gesehen, er wirkt in jeder Hinsicht hochwertig und edel. Die Knöpfe sind dezent an der Seite angebracht und man braucht auch nicht lang, um sie im "Blindflug" bedienen zu können. Und das Beste m. M. nach: das Ding hat ein mattes Display und kein Glare-Schminkspiegel. Seit meiner PSP hasse ich diesen Look 

Hier noch ein Test dazu

~Viel Erfolg den Suchenden~


----------



## AjS (8. März 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*



furyyy schrieb:


> hat er full hd oder nicht?


Nein, der ist nicht full-HD, aber trotzdem. durch seine gute Bildqualität, für Home-Office und Gaming gleichermaßen gut geeignet, wobei das Gerät aus ergonomischen Gesichtpunkten wenig zu bieten hat.


MfG 

AjS


----------



## furyyy (9. März 2009)

*AW: Der optimale 22" Zocker-Monitor für MICH !*

hi,
denkt ihr ich kann auf nem 24 tft alles auf high sielen mit meinem system siehe unten signatur ???

bei cod5 farcry2 und crysis?!


----------

